# removing arm braces?



## Finn Becroft (Jun 4, 2014)

I want to remove the arm brace of my marksman folding slingshot. Trouble is, I only have basic tools at the moment. Im wondering if anyone has any ideas. Thanks a heap


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Most of the arm brace slingshots (that I have seen atleast) have just acouple screw to take it apart


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I had a marksman were it had one top screw that you could remove and take the fork and arm brace off but yours might be different


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

post pics of your slingshot. odds are it has a couple screws through the plastic handle and it will come apart like a sandwich and you'll be able to take the brace out.

PS-that's an odd profile pic....


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I think we should all take a moment to admire his profile picture.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> post pics of your slingshot. odds are it has a couple screws through the plastic handle and it will come apart like a sandwich and you'll be able to take the brace out.
> 
> PS-that's an odd profile pic....


Ya. Not like a mutant bug. :rofl:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Some newer Marksman have 2 Brass peened rivets thru the handle..the older marksman wrist rockets ..you just pull the

arm bracket out of the handle holes...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Finn Becroft (Jun 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Some newer Marksman have 2 Brass peened rivets thru the handle..the older marksman wrist rockets ..you just pull the
> arm bracket out of the handle holes...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Finn Becroft (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeh it has the 2 rivets but I still don't know how to get the brace actually off


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Finn Becroft said:


> Yeh it has the 2 rivets but I still don't know how to get the brace actually off


Only way then is they have to be drilled out...or smash the plastic handle if you not going to use it any more..

some of the newer trumark wire frames are not a full size frame....if the wire frame goes under the handle .and you can see it

that is a full size frame....the wire frame being 1/4" in dia......If you smash the handle breaking it..then you can wrap the frame with

para cord...........AKAOldmiser


----------



## Finn Becroft (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------

